# Holiday Letting



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't post URLs at the moment, but an article appeared in 'News in the Sun'



The article states: Government Promise To Stamp Out Illegal Tourist Lets -and the Canarian Government has announced a crackdown on unregistered tourist accommodation, namely apartments and villas.

Anyone have any further information or advice on this?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

oliatira said:


> I can't post URLs at the moment, but an article appeared in 'News in the Sun'
> 
> The article states: Government Promise To Stamp Out Illegal Tourist Lets -and the Canarian Government has announced a crackdown on unregistered tourist accommodation, namely apartments and villas.
> 
> Anyone have any further information or advice on this?


The Canary Islands government estimate that there are up to 400,000 illegal tourist beds in the islands, so they plan to clamp down on people who are letting property without paying tax on the income or going through the proper health and safety checks. 

Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> The Canary Islands government estimate that there are up to 400,000 illegal tourist beds in the islands, so they plan to clamp down on people who are letting property without paying tax on the income or going through the proper health and safety checks.
> 
> Sounds like a good idea to me!



Heck, I think they'd solve the national debt if they did that on the mainland!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

It would be a good idea if it were a level playing field and that the desired licences were obtainable...but they are not. There are so many restrictions on who can let and who can't..try that one in your neck of the woods and see how that goes down.

If you were sold a property that was marketed as 'ideal holiday let' only to find that you should not be letting it without a licence and the licences are no longer issued..how would you feel...probably like the rest of us in the Canaries. Hopping mad.

I pay ALL my taxes, as do many others and if the matter was operated properly so would many others...its the usual authority cock-up.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Heck, I think they'd solve the national debt if they did that on the mainland!
> 
> Jo xxx





Yes but of course most wont get a licence so there will be fewer properties to let, less tourists so less spending...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

Spot On !!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've just read this article, which throws a bit more light on the situation. I must admit I didn't know there were so many regional differences - here in Andalucia you don't need a licence.
Renting Out Your Holiday Home In Spain

It looks to me like a case for collective action. If all the unlicensed holiday home owners got together and made a pre-emptive approach to the authorities, explaining their frustrations and pointing out the financial benefits to the Islas of these beds being filled, perhaps they might see reason?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I've just read this article, which throws a bit more light on the situation. I must admit I didn't know there were so many regional differences - here in Andalucia you don't need a licence.
> Renting Out Your Holiday Home In Spain
> 
> It looks to me like a case for collective action. If all the unlicensed holiday home owners got together and made a pre-emptive approach to the authorities, explaining their frustrations and pointing out the financial benefits to the Islas of these beds being filled, perhaps they might see reason?


I liked this bit ; "In Murcia, for example, you need to register with the department of tourism before you can rent a private property to tourists, and can be fined for not doing so." I know people who advertise on the official tourist leaflets & are in no way legal whatsoever. :rofl: 
In addition to a licence from the tourist board , you'd probably need a business opening licence, public liability insurance, etc, etc.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

This seems to be a news headline that rears it's head every January, but nothing ever seems to happen.

- This and the old 'UK crackdown on expat benefit fraud' etc... etc....

I'm sure the Spanish press just dredge these headlines up when there isn't much else happening in the news. I wonder why the government haven't given us any feedback on the 'success' of the last such drive that they had ?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

djfwells said:


> This seems to be a news headline that rears it's head every January, but nothing ever seems to happen.
> 
> - This and the old 'UK crackdown on expat benefit fraud' etc... etc....
> 
> I'm sure the Spanish press just dredge these headlines up when there isn't much else happening in the news. I wonder why the government haven't given us any feedback on the 'success' of the last such drive that they had ?


I find you very rarely get feedback on any story, either Uk or Spain !


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I find you very rarely get feedback on any story, either Uk or Spain !


...Perhaps that could be why few people take any notice when one of these 'campaigns' rears it's head for the umpteenth time ?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Searched the local press in the Canary Islands and cannot find ant reference whatsoever to the said alleged clampdown,

Hepa


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes I have already seen that English article, the point I am making is that it does not appear to have been reported in the local press. I wonder why?

Hepa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Yes I have already seen that English article, the point I am making is that it does not appear to have been reported in the local press. I wonder why?
> 
> Hepa



I've removed the link cos I'm not sure whether its factual or advertising or what. But I guess to get accurate info you need to look at official sources, it does seem odd that it hasnt been mentioned anywhere else. I trust your judgement Hepa cos there isnt much you dont seem to know about the "Islas Canarias" !!! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

This has been going on for years. The following is an extract from an article in a magazine produced in the mid 1980s by an organisation then known as the Instituto de Propietarios Extranjeros:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> I find you very rarely get feedback on any story, either Uk or Spain !


"Ok....well we have proof that fines HAVE been paid by people who have owned properties and let them WITHOUT a license and also agents letting property in The Canaries here....names amounts NIE numbers etc.gobcan.es/boc/2002/063/030.html]BOC - 2002/063. Viernes 17 de Mayo de 2002 - 1512

I was reading that inorder to claim that you are letting to only family and friends that you can not advertise on the internet, with a letting agent or newspapers etc...."


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

oliatira said:


> "Ok....well we have proof that fines HAVE been paid by people who have owned properties and let them WITHOUT a license and also agents letting property in The Canaries here....names amounts NIE numbers etc.gobcan.es/boc/2002/063/030.html]BOC - 2002/063. Viernes 17 de Mayo de 2002 - 1512
> 
> I was reading that inorder to claim that you are letting to only family and friends that you can not advertise on the internet, with a letting agent or newspapers etc...."


surely that's as it should be


if you're advertising the you're not just letting to family & friends..............


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry guys, the forum is not letting me post what I want to post and is editing what I've written. Agree with the last comment, but many people have bought where the property was marketed as 'suitable to let for holidays' and to cover the costs of servicing a mortgage, only too find these regulations popping up from nowhere.

its hardly a universal regulation and varies so much throughout Spain, is it not time these regulations were thrown out or tidied up.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

oliatira said:


> Sorry guys, the forum is not letting me post what I want to post and is editing what I've written. Agree with the last comment, but many people have bought where the property was marketed as 'suitable to let for holidays' and to cover the costs of servicing a mortgage, only too find these regulations popping up from nowhere.
> 
> its hardly a universal regulation and varies so much throughout Spain, is it not time these regulations were thrown out or tidied up.


I'm confused!
From what I've read I think 2 people have agreed with you and other people have said it's an old problem...

For my part yes, I think it's a good idea to sort this out.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

oliatira said:


> Sorry guys, the forum is not letting me post what I want to post and is editing what I've written. Agree with the last comment, but many people have bought where the property was marketed as 'suitable to let for holidays' and to cover the costs of servicing a mortgage, only too find these regulations popping up from nowhere.
> 
> its hardly a universal regulation and varies so much throughout Spain, is it not time these regulations were thrown out or tidied up.


all that was removed from your post was a link to another forum

posting links to other forums is against our rules http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


it didn't detract in any way from what you were saying

if you wish to discuss this further please do so by PM to a moderator


----------



## spaniola (Feb 28, 2009)

We live in Andalucia and have a licence from the Town Hall and it´s registered with the Junta de Andalucia de Turismo.

That are the requirements so we were told and that´s what we have, saying that though it has been "papered" for several years now.

Rachel
Andalucia for Holidays


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

spaniola said:


> We live in Andalucia and have a licence from the Town Hall and it´s registered with the Junta de Andalucia de Turismo.
> 
> That are the requirements so we were told and that´s what we have, saying that though it has been "papered" for several years now.
> 
> ...


Soooo, (not sure if I understand what you're saying) is your situation that of you have done the paperwork, but it still hasn't been processed?


----------



## spaniola (Feb 28, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Soooo, (not sure if I understand what you're saying) is your situation that of you have done the paperwork, but it still hasn't been processed?


No, all sorted and legal with licence and registration.

Rachel


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

These regulations have not popped up from nowhere. As I said before they have been around in one form or another for the past twenty five years and were certainly in force when the various 'buy to let' schemes were being peddled a situation of which the purchaser should have been advised by their lawyer at the time.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

spaniola said:


> No, all sorted and legal with licence and registration.
> 
> Rachel


Great!
I suppose it was quite complicated. Were you able to do it yourselves or did you have someone to help you?


----------



## spaniola (Feb 28, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Great!
> I suppose it was quite complicated. Were you able to do it yourselves or did you have someone to help you?


We did it all ourselves, pretty fluent now after 15 years.

Rachel


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

spaniola said:


> We did it all ourselves, pretty fluent now after 15 years.
> 
> Rachel


That's good to hear!


----------

